# Honda EU6500is neutral bond?



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Any other Honda EU6500 owners see page 39 of the owners manual. Am I reading it right where is says the EU6500is is NOT Neutral Bonded?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Dqalex said:


> Any other Honda EU6500 owners see page 39 of the owners manual. Am I reading it right where is says the EU6500is is NOT Neutral Bonded?


That is correct. All Honda *EU, EM, EX, EN, and EZ-series* generators are NOT neutral bonded. This allows them to be connected to a transfer switch to provide stand-by power to a building/home. If the generator was neutral bonded, it would not work correctly when connected to a transfer switch.

Now Honda *EB-series* generators ARE neutral bonded, because they are designed and marketing to the rental and construction market, when the power is not typically connected to a building/home. That said, there are plenty of cases where only an EB-series model is available, and customers want to connect it to a building/home. Most EB-series models can have the neutral bond disconnected so this set-up will work. 

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Robert Coats said:


> That is correct. All Honda *EU, EM, EX, EN, and EZ-series* generators are NOT neutral bonded. This allows them to be connected to a transfer switch to provide stand-by power to a building/home. If the generator was neutral bonded, it would not work correctly when connected to a transfer switch.
> 
> Now Honda *EB-series* generators ARE neutral bonded, because they are designed and marketing to the rental and construction market, when the power is not typically connected to a building/home. That said, there are plenty of cases where only an EB-series model is available, and customers want to connect it to a building/home. Most EB-series models can have the neutral bond disconnected so this set-up will work.
> 
> ...


Thank You Robert. Thats one less thing to worry about doing. Now if only Honda would build a EU10,000is watt generator I would be first inline to buy one. Maybe you could drop a hint.


----------



## Wab (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello

I have a Canadian issued manual and on Page 28 it states " there is a permanent conductor between the generator (Stator winding) and the frame.

Where would one locate this conductor. In the schematic it also exists connecting the neutral to ground. This bond occurs between the ACCB and ACCP.

Is it as simple as locating a White Wire, that typically represent Neutral, that is bonded to the frame of the generator?

Trying to understand this topic.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

My Honda EU2000i does not have a bonded neutral and ground. Neither does the wiring in my Scamp trailer, so it seems to me that when using the generator to power the trailer, I do not have sufficient grounding. My question is, will it damage the electronics of the Honda if I bond the neutral and ground in a standard male plug and plug it into one of the Honda 120v outlets? Then when I powered the trailer by plugging into the other 120v generator outlet, the whole system would have bonded neutral and ground.


----------



## Wab (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello slime

Not familiar with a scamp trailer.

Does your scamp trailer have an electrical panel with breakers?

How is the gen supplying power to the trailer? 

Hard wired connector from a panel to a 120 or 240 voltage source?


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Wab..It has an electrical panel with breakers and fuses, with a 30amp main breaker. Power is supplied by pulling out the pigtail cord from the trailer and plugging into 120vac house current, rv hookup, or plugging into generator. The trailer has a converter for 12v lighting. It also has a few 120v outlets. The refridgerator can run on 12vdc or 120vac.


----------

